# XBOX!



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

The little woman got me Xbox for christmas, with Halo 2, which is awesome. Can anyone recommend of any shooting games that are similar with really good effects?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Counter-strike is good,



Mikey682";p="50890 said:


> The little woman got me Xbox for christmas, with Halo 2, which is awesome. Can anyone recommend of any shooting games that are similar with really good effects?


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

All of Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six games are good. Splinter Cell is also an awesome game. :twisted:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Halo 1


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Socom I &amp; II are pretty good also.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit and Underground are both great racing games.


----------



## bedpilot (Dec 30, 2004)

Pick up a copy of Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell, the first version is about $19.99. It is followed by Splinter Cell Pandore Tomorrow for $49.99. There is anew one coming in March... You will enjoy this game if you like undercover ops. Have fun..!!!

Adolfo


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Ghost Recon 2... mucho funno


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the input! I played Halo 1 on my buddies system for the longest time, so it was easy getting addicted to Halo 2....I dont even know where my gym membership card went since I started playing video games full time!
I'll try counterstrike next...


----------



## cowtowncop (Nov 16, 2004)

My vote is for Ghost Recon II, I think its the best. Awesome on-line play and it's very addictive.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Ghost Recon II... :twisted: :twisted: 8)


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Just got Call of Duty: Finest Hour . . . so far its great . . . very different cause its very realistic . . . WWII type guns so u reload after each shot if u have a rifle . . makes it interesting.


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

*grand theft auto .. "little woman" -- who weights more? *


----------



## nineone (Nov 15, 2004)

Ghost Recon 2 is the best.
Any of you guys play XBOX live? Ghost Recon 2 on XBOX Live is even better. If you do play on XBOX Live post your gamertags so we can all hook up some time and tear it up.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Call of Duty, Finest Hour is going to be my next one, that one looks cool.

Dont listen to White85, The wife is 110lbs, and yes she may have a pound or two on me....White likes fat chicks! :shock:


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

please don't beLITTLE me moneil.. that's very SMALL of you. haha 143 'lil buddy


----------

